# Got a new critter for Christmas.



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2006)

I have researched and loved Sulcata tortoises for a few years now and to my surprise I got one as a gift this year. It's only the size of my palm and is pretty fast for being a turtle. I call him / her Silent Bob or Usually Silent Bob (from Kevin Smith movies) He makes occasional squeak noises. Not sure what those are but it's cute as heck! Ill get some pictures up as soon as the DSL at our new place gets activated.

Im also heading to Colorado on Thursday so keep your fingers crossed for me that the weather isnt too bad, Ill be driving home Jan 3rd and 4th.

My turtle and my mantis already have a sitter arranged too so they'll be fine while I'm away.

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Ian (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh fantastic! They are lovely torts, we were thinking about getting a few some months back.

Now we are just stuck with 12 hermans  

You should get some photos of your new fella posted up.

Have a good one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2006)

Awesome. I am a turtle person. I hope you researched her care before you got her. Be ready for a long commitment as they get large and live a long time. Come join us at: www.turtleforum.com


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 15, 2007)

So I know its silly but I made him a myspace page.

You can go to www.myspace.com/usbob

There are lots of pics of him / her on there. (still cant tell which it is)


----------

